# Check these key posts before starting a new thread!



## Marion

Holidays

Some travel tips - mainly Europe


Australia
Camping in France
Canada

Cheap Hotel Booking Sites
China
Croatia
Cuba
Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation
Eurodisney Vs Park Asterix
Fear of flying/Earache when flying
Flight search sites
Florida
France
Golfing Holidays
Hersonissos
Holidaying Alone
Holiday Review Sites
Hotel accommodation in Ireland
Hotel reviews website
House swap websites
Italy
Lake Garda 
Malta
Mosquitoes
New Zealand
On-line holiday booking sites
Passport Issues
Portugal
Sardinia
Scandinavia/Russia
Scotland
Self-catering in Ireland
Ski Holidays
Slovenia
South Africa
Sports Trips (Football/Rugby etc.)
Switzerland
Theme Parks in UK 
Train and Sea Travel (International)
Tunisia
Wales

Discussions on emigrating to:


Emigrating to New Zealand

Travel Insurance
Best value travel insurance

Money advice when travelling
Holiday money 

Car Hire

France

Italy
Portugal
South Africa
Spain
USA
General tips on car hire including hiring child seats

City Breaks

Amsterdam
Barcelona
Birmingham
Boston
Brussels
Budapest
Chicago
City Guides
Dubai
Edinburgh
Florence
Glasgow
London
Manchester
Milan
New York
Paris
Prague
Rome
Venice

Useful links for travel

General useful links for travel

Mapping/Routeplanning

Mapping/Routeplanning

Short breaks in Ireland

Belfast
Cork
Dublin
Galway
Kilkenny
Limerick
Waterford
Westport
Wicklow


Eating out in Ireland

Clare
Dublin
Galway
Kerry
Kilkenny
Kinsale


----------

